# Chest Freezer



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I know some of you have a lot of hunts coming up this fall, better pick up a place to store all that meat! Helping my parents get rid of an older chest freezer that they replaced with an upright. Works great. Measures approx 42x22x34". $100 OBO. Trade for guns/ammo accepted and maybe the parents won't have to know I sold it.  hahaha


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

You can shoot me a PM or text me 8015543345 for questions


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought this thread was about someone's wife :mrgreen:


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Bax* said:


> I thought this thread was about someone's wife :mrgreen:


-BaHa!--_O-


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sold


----------

